# testing scsi drives using spinrite



## Harborman (May 17, 2013)

I have a number of drives I want to test. I am using windows xp and a Adaptec scsi adaptor 2906

My PC found the drive and I can read and write data OK. 

I would like to use Spinrite to check for errors however, the program never finds the SCSI drive only my C:/ drive 

Any suggestion. 

PS sorry I could'n find an exact title. 

Thanks Harborman


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

My suggestion is to try one of the other HDD testing suites in Windows. The HDD manufacturers software for example.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You can email GRC and they will answer your questions.


----------

